# BassHound, Don't laugh, I'm new...



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

thats awesome. years ago me and my buddy used to paddle one of these around the back of Charlotte harbor and absolutely destroy snook out of it lol. thats a hell of a bass too


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank bud. My buddies thought i photoshop'ed that bass pic. It is the real deal - 10.4lb. Hoping to catch snook and little tarpons in Chokoloskee back country next week.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Another great example of what you can do with less. I caught 100+ tarpons on a 12' jon boat. Guides and other people in the lagoon where i fish, with there expensive skiffs and boats are no where near fish like that. That is a great little boat and even have a baitwell. NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

That's awesome, it's the fishing that counts.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Appreciate the comments. We fished Mosquito over Christmas time and had great success with sneaking up on tailing reds. Its a plastic tri-hul filled with styrofoam, quite and cleaning it is as easy as it gets. I have a trailer but it can fit in my truck bed also. I imagine that i will upgrade to a gheenoe, IPB, Ankona, or similar type skiff one day - but i don't mind knowing that my favorite rod/reel is more expensive than my boat's entire set up!


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice... I had one for the lake by my house... That is a fine bass too...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I used to have one of these myself when I was 14-15, it's not the boat that catches fish


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

that bass will stop all laughter.... nice bhote.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

sweet. I'll fish out of anything as long as it floats. good to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Hell yea, I love seeing stuff like this.  Nothing makes me feel better than thoes days where I pull up next to a $40K flats boat at the ramp in my 14ft jon boat.  I look over and see 10 rods rigged with bobber stops for live bait then look down at the single fly rod velcro strapped to my pushpole.

They say: "How'd you do? "

I say:  "I got 2 slot reds in the box" and dont mention the 15 that I photographed and released.  Or say they were all sight fished with my fly rod and flies that I tied.

They say with smirk: "Well we caught 4 limits of trout, they were biting live shrimp at xxx location.  Yall should try that tomorrow"  

Oh the simple things in life...


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats a nice boat. I wish I had a live well. lol.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Yo Nano,

This skiff even has running lights!  I am changing out the carb tonight and  have an idea for a seat extension and a tiller extension.  I will put up picks when complete.  This weekend I am adding an external tank and running it through the Winter Park lake chain to track/gps how much fuel it uses and what kind of speed and distance i get.  I don't want to crap-out in the back country next week when I hit the 10,000 islands.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

That bass is simply awesome!! Way to go man.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> Yo Nano,
> 
> This skiff even has running lights!  I am changing out the carb tonight and  have an idea for a seat extension and a tiller extension.  I will put up picks when complete.  This weekend I am adding an external tank and running it through the Winter Park lake chain to track/gps how much fuel it uses and what kind of speed and distance i get.  I don't want to crap-out in the back country next week when I hit the 10,000 islands.



Awesome man. I look forward to hearing about it and seeing more pics!


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> I snagged this BassHound 10.2 a few years ago for next to nothing and have mostly been dropping it in lakes and ponds that dont have a boat ramp.  My wife and I have had a blast on this thing.  I cant even count the number of bass we caught out of it.  So i recently put a 4hp (am converting the carb to a 6hp this week) and have now been able to fish Mosquito, and the canals off Tampa bay - so now I can add Red's to its resume.  I plan on adding to the roster next week in the back country near Everglade City.  Its not much but it floats in a puddle and pushes 15mph with just me.


This is what sux's about this site. The original inception was that all micr's were created equal and now a few have taken over with how bad azz their boat is leaving the core of the "micro" "less is more" the opportunity to feel inferior.

Check out this post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1358515171

The captain I know runs a high end boat manufactured on the East coast and well bashed here. He would fish out a f'n bathtub and make most look bad. 

The one thing I noticed was that the wife fishes with you. If mine would, I would buy a hound in a heartbeat. 

Peace,
SJ


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

LSFL,

Never apologize for your boat if it is taking care of you. It is much more important to be on the water than to impress anyone else. All of us here have a very healthy respect for anyone who just uses what they have. You are definitely out-fishing me! 

Nate


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Not bad at all. Folk who laugh at ya for rolling that are just trying to make themselves feel better for having to dish out an extra 20k for a boat that prolly never saw a bass that big. Nice catch.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Again thanks for the comments - and SJ, I am so blessed my wife loves to fish with me. She is the best fishing partner because she packs the best snacks and the coldest beer. She grew up in PA and never fished before we met and now she is hooked and we love being on the water together. Recently fishing from shore on a golf course she, hooked and reeled this monster in before my very eyes - 2 golfers came over and said from far away, they thought we were holding a goose! - it was 11.5 on boga grip.


















PS - i just came back from everglades on my solo 3 night mission in our basshound w/6hp nissan - went 82 miles in 3 days on GPS - caught epic fish. So you link to the Costa/Gheenoe guys is appropriate some what. Be looking for a new post from me soon with pics and vids to prove my epic trip. It felt like a dream.


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

It's all about the software not the hardware !!! Translation ... It's whatcha know not whatcha have !!

Great pics ... enjoy the time on the water


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

i'm trying to be patient...  Would love to see the pics of your Chok trip. I'm stuck in Atlanta and have to live vicariously through you coastal guys. You're probably fishing instead of geeking on the computer like me.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

surfishlife - sorry about the delay. you are correct about the fishing comment. Sorry to keep you waiting!


----------

